# Timing for BMS?



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

I'm sorry if this has been done to death but I was just wondering if anyone knows the best times for BMS?

At the moment, we're trying every day (from day 9 of my cycle onwards) to try and get the right days for ovulation - but I'm worried we're doing it too often and are not allowing DH's swimmers to regroup properly.

I've heard that you're supposed to only do it every 2-3 days but I've also read somewhere else that you should do it as often as possible.

I'm a bit confused and really want to give us the best opportunity.  Although I have very low AMH and DH has about 97% abnormal form, you always hear stories about how miracles can happen, so we're still trying naturally whenever possible.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you


----------



## blue skies (Jun 8, 2008)

Yes, miracles DO happen - I've got one sat next to me now, and another due in June.  DH was told he would never father children due to low motility, and I was (separately) diagnosed with unexplained.  So hang in there, nature does sometimes come good in the end.

For info on timing and how often and so on, I was told by my consultant that we should BD every other day, all cycle round (with the exception of during AF as I wasn't up for that) but I do know that they vary the guidance for some if there are male factors.  Maybe someone on the male factors board could help more?  I also used OPK's and BD every day for 3 days from that time.  That may not be optimum for everyone though, depends on your individual circumstances.  I know my consultant was keen on my not using OPK's and to just use the "every other day" theory, but I got a bit reliant on them to just give them up!

I'm just about to put a book up for grabs on the flea market board too - it's gathering dust but I used it as a bible really but it's all about charting and temp taking.  Might not be the correct route to go down for you, but I'll be putting it on there shortly - it's gathering dust here and I just want costs for postage.  It's called "taking charge of your fertility".  Have a gander if you want, no pressure.

Good luck!


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Thank you Blue Skies!

I think we have timed it perfectly for this month, so I have my fingers crossed that it will work - if not, we're starting treatment on 10th Feb anyway.

In terms of the book, I am a bit reluctant to chart everything in case I get really obsessive about it (which is not beyond the realms of possibility!) - but thank you so much for pointing me in that direction - I may end up having a look at it if I haven't managed to get it right this month.


----------

